# Soldiers adjust to the grim reality of Afghanistan



## schart28 (12 Dec 2006)

Sun Media: http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/War_Terror/CanadaAtWar/2006/12/12/2753291-sun.html

KANDAHAR, AFGHANISTAN -- Some day, Warrant Officer Daniel Parenteau, 38, is going to have stories to tell his kids that'll curl their hair. But they'll have to wait until they're older.


----------

